# Coyote #15



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I caught coyote #15 today which makes my season catch 20 K-9s which was my goal at the beginning of the season. It has been a lot of work to say the least. I was suprised as I thought the set I caught him in was not even functioning with all the crappy weather we have been having. It was a big male caught in a flat set.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Jeez nice yote but hell please take some our snow! U need it...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Thats a nice looking one.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Too cool. Congrats, they are a tough animal to get.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice congrats!! But crappy weather?? I see no white stuff!  We have a good amount of snow here now and windy as ever right now drifting, I can only imagine how hard it would be to keep sets open now! Great job on achieving your goal!

OT


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I like trapping in the snow. It allows me to realize I have no real idea where a coyote travels, but at least I can adjust accordingly. Its interesting, all these books I read on where coyotes travel and you see in the snow that they don't travel how they are "supposed" to, they pretty much go where they are going to go. This freeze thaw and freezing rain is what really makes it tough. I would not like trapping in a bunch of snow however, I would be clueless.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice job BW.... got my line pulled before the rain last night.... going north to ice fish for a week.. then I think I'll take one more swing at the coyotes.....Cheers Eric


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The last coyote was a barker, this one sure was a howler 

I don't know which is harder to keep sets working, a day of rain that changes to snow then 10 degrees or 12 inches of blowing snow?

Good job on keeping after them.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Way to Go!

Just skinning that many coyotes is a lot of work.

Thanks for sharing this photo.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job BW!

The weather has been trying my patience this year. Creek goes up, creek freezes, adjust traps.:rant: Creek goes down, creek freezes, adjust traps!:rant:

My waxed dirt sets for k9's are still working but there are no k9's working the properties I'm trapping.:rant:

Still better than the best day in the office.

Glad your still catching some.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You are correct there Furminator. I checked the traps in the ditch today and it's at least 8" above normal.


----------



## trapperjb6 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great job. :xzicon_sm


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I am thinking this weekend that I am done canine trapping for the year. Probably won't last long but I will be pulling the current properties on Sunday though.


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Great job BW way to hit your goals!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I know I would rather have rain, freeze, thaw, then a good amount of snow and blowing snow, but that is me from my experience. Here it is so open and the wind drifting really screws things up fast. Neither are fun to deal with though.

OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BigWhiskey said:


> I am thinking this weekend that I am done canine trapping for the year. Probably won't last long but I will be pulling the current properties on Sunday though.


Wuss! :lol: I just saw where Zagman hit 150 coyotes this year and is throwing in the towel too.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

See one almost every day on the way home from work walking on top of that big hill between 696 and the Lodge. seeya


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

ICEGUY said:


> See one almost every day on the way home from work walking on top of that big hill between 696 and the Lodge. seeya


Funny u mention that, last year when i lived down there at 2 am i was workin and driving past that area when i saw 2 yotes chasing a buck in the ditchline( he was running parralel to the road against traffic) looked they they were trying to push him into the roadway

Pretty cool to see


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Wuss! :lol: I just saw where Zagman hit 150 coyotes this year and is throwing in the towel too.


And if I am correct, he skins all those stinkin things.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes, based on his barn pics, I believe he does.


----------

